# Massey Ferguson MF35 hood emblem



## Brian (Sep 15, 2003)

Trying to locate a hood emblem for '61 Massey Ferguson MF35, Massey triangles with wings about 10" long by 3" tall. Check out the picture of where it belongs.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Brian, I'm still looking. I haven't found anything yet, but your top of the list. Thought I had it, but turned out to be just the Massey triangles from a work-bull(202).


----------



## Brian (Sep 15, 2003)

*thanks for still looking*

Thanks for keeping me in mind I have been trying to locate one of these for about 2 years and to date have had no success. I appreciate your help. Sorry I didn't get back top you sooner I was in Sunny Marco Island Florida for the last 3 days. Sure beats the cold we are starting to experience here.


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

parts man i am looking for the emblem for a work bull.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Bear, sene me an email at [email protected]

Thanks,
Daveedro:


----------



## 1962MF35 (Nov 9, 2011)

*MF35 Hood Emblem*

Brian,
I think what you are wanting is part# 187 990 M1. I also need one for my tractor. The cheapest place I found is glemcoparts.com
Just search the part#. They are kinda pricey. $80.35 plus $9.95 shipping. I'm saving my nickles so I can get one when finished with restoration.
I also found them at other places by Googleing the part#, but they were more expensive.

Hope this helps

1962MF35


----------

